# Shopping for 745Li, need some opinion, info, etc



## Patina (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

I am new to this forum. I am from Seattle and might be moving to Portland this summer. thus if anyone live around, maybe we could have a little gtg sometime.

Anyway, after reading this forum for hours, it seems a lot of fun people and good information sharing in this forum.

I need some advice or opinion before getting the 745li.
As for now, there are 2 745li that interest me.
its 2002 black on black 745li with all options except sport package (not sure if it has the logic 7 or not) $39,000s
and 2003 toledo blue and tan 745li with all options except sport package. $39,950
both has 64,000 mileage and still has waranty up to 100,000.

1. which color is better, the blue or black?
2. its only few hundred different in the price, would you get the 2002 or 2003? are those good price or how much should it be? the dealer said the black is more expensive due to its color, and it would be easer to resell.
3. how to tell if it has logic 7 or not?
4. the black one has stone chip on the windshield, should I replace it or just leave it? (cost about $400 if I buy from the dealer)
5. is it true that you will still get a loaner car when its in service even if you get the car from private party or other dealer under the 100,000 waranty? I had audi before, I could only get a loaner only if I buy from that particular dealer.
6. anything else I should be concern with?

TIA and happy easter!


----------

